

Twitter is down - heyfouad
http://isup.me/twitter.com

======
blackjack160
Majorly spotty. My own service is only sporadically able to share. First
advertising.twitter.com went down, then API hooks seem to get shaky and looks
like the site wobbled for a while and now might be down. Wasn't even able to
retweet from status.twitter.com ...

------
flavien_bessede
Definitely is down in CA. It's time to see the range of the load balancer
that's down!

~~~
titlex
It's up in San Francisco.

------
mkr-hn
It's spotty for me (southeastern US).

------
bhauer
It's been spotty all day from Los Angeles, from my home, office, and mobile
networks.

------
wlesieutre
Was down in Pennsylvania and Michigan an hour or so ago, but it's back up.

------
monty_singh
I haven't been able to get on Tweetdeck for a few hours.

------
babuskov
It works from Europe

~~~
sambeau
Down in UK

~~~
maccard
Up in Ireland!

------
misframer
Works in Virginia.

------
nvr219
Has been down at least 1 hour for me (Denver)

------
X-Cubed
Down from NZ

------
samharrelson
working here in asheville, nc

